# 13 Hours in Benghazi



## brokenjar03 (Sep 9, 2014)

Anyone following the story of these three operatives and the release of their book 13 hours in Benghazi? The title is based off the length of the firefight they encountered after going against CIA orders to assist the ambassador in defending attacks. Fox posted a full hour episode the other night, I can only find half of it online.  The video is enthralling, give it a watch. 

http://foxnewsinsider.com/2014/09/0...-reporting’s-‘13-hours-benghazi-inside-story’


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Sep 9, 2014)

http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/threa...-clinton-on-benghazi.16888/page-7#post-351944


----------

